# New Gas Price Tolerance Poll



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*Last year Outbackers.com ran a poll asking how high prices would go before it impacted your camping or travel plans. Let's revisit that question now.*​
$3.00710.29%$3.50811.76%$4.001217.65%$4.5034.41%$5.00 (Some forecasters are saying this is probable)57.35%$5.5000.00%$6.0000.00%$6.5000.00%Doesn't matter - I'm going Outbacking, and I'm going where I'd planned!3348.53%


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

*Last year Outbackers.com ran a poll asking how high prices would go before it impacted your camping or travel plans. Let's revisit that question now.*

I must admit, forecasts of $5 per gallon are starting to make me wonder how far I'm likely to stray from Seattle on trips this year. At 10 mpg, a trip to the other side of the state will cost $300. That is starting to pinch!

We had hoped to travel to the Grand Canyon this year but a trip of 2500 miles is starting to look pretty pricey. Staying local allows us a lot more options for how to spend vacation funds.

I'm likely to cut it back even at $4 per gallon. I've got a College kid next year and the feds aren't helping with that bill either.

BBB


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We will still go Outbacking, even if we have to do it in our backyard, or other places close to home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I voted for $5.00. If it gets that high, most of our trips will be close by. I've already got a couple longer ones planned ---- Outbacker's







--- and a trip to the beach this summer, that the prices WILL NOT AFFECT, but additional ones may be affected at that price.

BTW, the DW's Suburban (our TV) has a 37 gallon tank!









Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I refuse to vote in case Exxon is reading and says....Hey.....they are willing to go to 5.00
















John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I said at $4 it would start affecting our plans to travel a long distance. We don't have a long distance trip planned for the first summer since we started Outbacking, and maybe that is a good thing!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think over $5.00 than I'll stick around to the local area
But Camping memories are priceless

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I refuse to vote in case Exxon is reading and says....Hey.....they are willing to go to 5.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point. I just said I would Outback no matter what - I MEANT IN THE YARD EXXON!!! I aint payin over 3 - ya got that Exxon?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I may not like it, but I for one will pay whatever it comes to. Outbacking is worthwhile for my mental health at any cost. Besides, most of our trips are within 200-300 miles anyway, and even at $10.00/Gal, that still makes for a pretty cheap vacation.

Now, if it gets much higher, I may have to break down and buy a (I can't believe I am saying this







) Prius... 









But the camping goes on.
*VIVA LA OUTBACKING!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not going to let the gas prices effect me.Why should I stop doing what I enjoy and that is CAMPING and more CAMPING and having a good time.

Willie


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I haven't voted yet but I will still camp. Maybe I won't be able to stay at the "resorts" at $46 a night. I might do some more dry camping to compensate for the fuel cost. Maybe instead of Saturday's tradition of rib-eye steak gets turned into a hamburger, so be it. The memories will still continue.

Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The way I look at it, the oil companies have us by the "you know what", and it doesn't matter what we will "tolerate". I still need to go to work everyday, and my wife still needs to go to work everyday.

Besides, all fuel prices are going up, so that means jet fuel too, which in turn will raise airline prices. Next thing you know, Outbacking is still cheaper then flying.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I may not like it, but I for one will pay whatever it comes to. Outbacking is worthwhile for my mental health at any cost. Besides, most of our trips are within 200-300 miles anyway, and even at $10.00/Gal, that still makes for a pretty cheap vacation.
> [snapback]107222[/snapback]​


I'm with Doug on this one. Now - I may have to curtail a few other things...like - oh -the daily 3 hr drive to and from work quickly comes to mind...and we are likely to modify some of our other behavior but the camping (and anything the dogs need) will continue. Don't have any long distance trips planned this year anyway and EVERY "extra" penny is already being saved for a really BIG adventure (sans Outback) next year.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Will we be Outbacking - yes, But much closer to home. Actually making final reservations on-line tonight

All the Exxons, and all their govt croanies (dems and rep alike) have lost their moral compass, and I lost my tolorance for the whole lot of 'em long time ago when a gallon of gas jumped 36 cents overnight to 2.73 the day after Katrina hit.

I'd like to vote in this survey but I've decided to save all my votes to 
vote out "ALL " incumbents next go round. '

Time to clean house and start aknew with elected leaders who will work in bipartisan fashion remembering who they are working for, the AMERICAN PEOPLE.

sorry - I'll step down off my soap box and go back to making camping reservations.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

This is a tough one. I voted relatively low. In reality, we'll probably keep going, just not as far. As PDX_Doug mentioned, there will be a point where I will need an alternative for my daily drive. Fortunately, I currently have a short commute, but that may not last long.

I'm also concerned what those kind of prices will do to other products and services that we buy. It requires fuel to deliver all that stuff to market. The increased costs will be passed on to the consumer.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

This is how bad the system is flawed. I'm self employed so if it goes in my truck it's tax deductable locally. So I would be crazy to add the expenses of a more economical vehicle for a daily driver. So off to work I go driving 30k miles a year in a four door 3/4 ton truck with nothing in it but me 95% of the time. With that said I am doing a lot of reading on the biodiesel. I'd rather pay more for it and keep it within our borders than to send another nickel to some other country. I will take my trips as long as I can afford them though. It's a cheap vacation when you really compare it to other alternatives.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I refuse to vote in case Exxon is reading and says....Hey.....they are willing to go to 5.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant. I'm not going over a buck eighty.

We already have a lot invested after buying the Outback, insurance, storage, plus extras so it's expensive not to use it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Money can't buy lifelong memories for the kids and laughter I hear from my sons as they find more and more stuff to do while camping.

Sitting at home is cheaper, but that's why I get out out of bed every morning and work hard...cause just about anything we like to do costs money.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A lot of interesting replies. To clarify, my response was that I'm likely to modify plans, not cancel the use of the Outback - that would incite a riot. I will be rethinking how I want to spend the money I have available for camping though.

No question we're going out to use it!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank God for local campgrounds. Even if it's just 20 miles away, you still feel like you're 'getting away'. I would imagine more and more will be doing just that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Price per gallon??????? Hey what about $$/litre









I do not like high fuel costs; however camping is camping and travelling is travelling. We love them both...I guess I will have to skip a few meals to pay for fuel.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I will be going camping regardless of the cost of fuel, but my tolerance level has been reached once it hits or passes the $3 mark. Companies can't make record profits and be paying more. They are taking advantage of a political situation to make a buck and that is a monopoly. They should be broken apart like the phone company and be forced to compete for our $3


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

When they start changing the pumps to per liter or per quart prices, then we really have to start cutting back! Having lived in Europe for a year (2003-2004 timeframe), we "got used to" paying $4-5.00 per gallon. It didn't stop us from taking the kids all over Europe every chance we got.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Shhhh....
Haliberton is listening in right now. Did you read where the president authorized wire taps. Well they're listening and reading our posts right now







and planning on setting gas prices accordingly. That is why I'm voting for 49 cents a gallon.

Now be verwy verwy quiet.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Like everone, I've been thinking about this for some time now (especially as I wait for the tank to fill) and I've had some thoughts that are interesting.

In 1956 Eisenhower enacted the Federal-aid Highway Act  and the freeway system was born. This was a huge infrastructure undertaking and generated a lot of jobs as well as creating a network of high speed travel to aid in moving defense assets and providing free travel throughout the US. It was a $25 billion project described as the "greatest public works program in the history of the world."

Now, rather than sending guys to Mars, why couldn't we invest our tax money in an infrastructure development program for say, hydrogen fueled cars? Ford, BMW and some others have hydrogen engines that are currently available via ordered part number - waiting for infrastructure to make them feasible. Hydrogen is MUCH cheaper than gas, and the only thing produced in the exhaust is H2O. Maybe we pair that with the focused development of electric storage devices (beyond hydrogen fuel cells) to make urban travel more feasible? This kind of program couldn't cost as much as the roads we drive upon (and we found money for those right?) and it becomes a sustainable resource that doesn't depend on foreign interests to make it go.

I doubt we'd find hydrogen a good souce for powering our trucks for towing but if we could drastically reduce the market for gas and deisel, the availability goes up and cost comes down. We produce enough oil domestically to handle the RV and trucking industry.

Just a thought.
BBB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, BBB, leave it you to be sensible and reasonable and make sense.









But, you're absolutely right. We should be able to do something. If only our politicians in Washington could get their heads out of their a**es or hands out of our pockets long enough to do some serious thinking.

But enough of my griping.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

What ever price it hits we should all take it upon ourselves to:

1) Continue to go camping.
2) Save fuel in other ways. Less little trips to store, etc
3) Personally invest in conserving. I have a Pellet Stove in my house which is a HUGE help during the winter. Another one would be hey chew up your gas while camping but the other car maybe get a hybrid. Neighbors of ours put Solar on their house. State paid for 80% of it and electric company pays them for the excess electricty they produce. 
4) Kick the politicians butts into doing something. Record profits are not too cool. I don't think regulation is so great because the money never gets to where it is intended but force them to invest those profits in other energy sources.

Just think, with almost no effort at all I bet we could save 10%. If your company allows working from home do it once a week. Oil is in every product. Down to the fertilizers that grow our food. Think of when you get the kids toys and they are in that hard plastic packaging that is such a pain in the butt and doesn't get recycled. It is made with oil and it can be done with paper.

At the end of the day this oil thing isn't going away and if you want your kids to take their kids camping then we have to start saving for them now.

Don't shoot me just trying to watch out for our kids and really collectively we can reduce this oil thing fast or else somebody will do it for us. Hell World Wars were started over things like this as in our little spat with an island country called Japan.


----------

